# Dish, DirecTV reach agreement to carry Comcast Sportnet West



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Brief note in the Sacramento Bee as of 5:19 PM today:

*Satellite dish networks, Comcast reach deal to carry SportsNet West*

DISH Network and Direct TV both reached an agreement Friday with Comcast to carry Comcast SportsNet West beginning with Saturday night's Kings' game against the Phoenix Suns.

For more details, see Saturday's Bee.

FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Got a press release...

DIRECTV Adds Comcast SportsNet West to Its Lineup - Channel 656

Also, another poster is reporting that it is already available on Dish Channel 409. No press release yet.

Official website is http://west.comcastsportsnet.com/ . No press release posted there yet either.

KXTV-10 Story


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Sacramento Bee:

*Now you'll get Kings, dish owners*

In news that ought to send area satellite TV subscribers into orbit, Dish Network and DirecTV have reached agreements to carry Comcast SportsNet West, the 24-hour regional sports channel that features the Kings as its centerpiece.
Dish subscribers will see tonight's Kings-Suns game on Channel 409, but DirecTV customers must wait until Tuesday's home game against Chicago, will be shown on Channel 656.

DirecTV spokesman Robert Mercer said the delay was caused by technical issues. "It's not as easy as flipping a switch," he said. "There are operational issues to sort out."

DirecTV's disclosure -- which came after business hours Friday -- seemed to take even Comcast SportsNet West representatives by surprise.

The programming will be available at no extra charge to Dish subscribers who take the Top 60 Plus package or higher. It also will be included in DirecTV's Total Choice programming package, and higher.

FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From the Kings Team Website:

*Kings Games To Be Shown on Dish Network and DirectTV

SACRAMENTO -November 12, 2004* --Comcast SportsNet West, the new 24-hour regional sports network featuring the Sacramento Kings, announced today a carriage agreement with DIRECTV and DISH NETWORK to deliver the regional sports network with its Sacramento Kings games and other regional sporting events to customers.
DirectTV to carry Comcast SportsNet
Dish Network to carry Comcast SportsNet


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Mark Holtz said:


> From Sacramento Bee:
> 
> *Now you'll get Kings, dish owners*
> 
> ...


Why is it on in the SF Bay Area market?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> Why is it on in the SF Bay Area market?


Maybe it's a comcast-owned cable system. Beyond that, I dunno.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Could have something to do with the fact that D* when they add new channels almost always do them on Tuesdays...Who knows maybe they will spring the long rumored TNTHD as well.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Mark Holtz said:


> Maybe it's a comcast-owned cable system. Beyond that, I dunno.


But I've got Dishnetwork. Perhaps its preview.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> But I've got Dishnetwork. Perhaps its preview.


Why wouldn't you get the new channel??? The article said that Dish is feeding the material to channel 409. Why should you be any exception?

The only reason that you should be surprised is if you don't subscribe to AT60 or better or you are in a blackout area which typically wouldn't be the case between you and Sackatomato.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Comcast Sports Net West is now active on channel 656.

After some thought... why shouldn't the channel be available in the bay area? They want to add additional sports besides the Kings that is non-blackoutable.


----------

